# Did you gain, maintain, or lose weight after HS?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I weight less than I did, I used to weight about 142lbs in 2002 and now I weight 132lbs which is good.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had a net gain of almost 40 pounds since 2005; 147 to the 180's, but I've started working out and hope to drop it to under 170.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Hadron said:


> I always stay at the same weight -- I can barely eat at all; I can eat loads as well, but for some reason I never gain or lose any weight.


I am pretty much the same. I've been about the same weight for as long as I've been this height, although I think I may have finally gained a couple of pounds earlier this year (I haven't weighed myself in months).


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

After leaving High School I actually began gaining weight. But that wasn't due to poor diet or a lack of exercise but the opposite of all of that. Plus it helped that my metabolism slowed down just enough so I could retain weight, thus I now have muscle woo hoo!

Height: 5"6'
During high school: 120lbs, barely
Now: 140lbs, very little body fat

Tickets to the Gun Show ladies?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Ignoring the Paxil issues right now, I started eating healthier so I lost weight when I entered college.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I lost weight. I'm 6'1" and back in high school I weighed 180 with a 34" waist. After I graduated and started working full time I dropped to 165 and a 32" waist, which I've maintained for over 12 years. I don't think I could gain weight if I wanted to...I eat like a horse but my weight never fluctuates by more than two or three pounds either way.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Lost. I used to have to eat breakfast otherwise I'd fall asleep in school, now I don't eat it at all so I'm down to 1 meal a day (I'm not a lunch person) and a couple of snacks usually so I'm constantly losing weight, albeit slowly. I'd like to put weight on but I don't have the appetite.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I gained weight, but I was underweight when I graduated high school anyway.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I've stayed just under 70kg for so long its not funny.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Lost nearly 40 pounds around sophomore and junior year of college. This is due mostly to extremely poor eating habits and a total lack of appetite more than responsible diet and exercise.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i lost 5.4 kilograms after high school.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I lost some. But maybe because I kept growing I gained but not in fat.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

i've gain 10-15 pounds since i ended HS (from 125 lbs to 135-140)


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ive gained 6 pounds in 8 years.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

110lbs during highschool, 210lbs in around college time, now back down to 165Lbs and it feels good.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

When I was in high school, I was a fatass and as soon I got out of high school, I lost major weight and became athletic.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I lost about 30-40 pounds after high school, and still trying to lose the last 15. It's not going well. Damn this American abundance of food.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i lost weight. right now i believe this is the weight i had in 6th or 7th grade.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am down around 15-20 kilos from the end of high school.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I think I naturally filled out a little but stayed the same overall, 65-70kg's.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Maintain


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I lost around 20 lbs.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

maintain, but its bad cuz i'm too thin


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I was a bit too skinny in highschool and for a few years after at about 5'10", 60 kg. I think I just naturally had a fast metabolism coz I pretty much ate whatever I wanted, then last year I started lifting weights and made it up to about 65 kg, and now this year I kept eating and lifting and I'm currently at about 75 kg which is where i'm planning to stay.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I lost after high school, I was about 226 lbs in my senior year and 245ish lbs all throughout jr. high. After I graduated I got down to about 173 lbs when I was getting ready for basic, since then I've maintained between 160-165 lbs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I weight less than I did in HS, but then I was 240 at age 16 (20 years ago).


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I was underweight in HS. Like 5'8 and 115 pounds. I used to be so self-conscious over how skinny I was.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I lost a bunch then I gained it all back plus more.

I have no idea how you all maintain. This concept is foreign to me. I have an entire wardrobe in about 6 different sizes.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Gained. But I already started getting fat around age 14/15...when I started to love girls/weed more than being an athlete.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Gained 50 lbs since high school and I'm the same height lol - you can imagine how skinny I was considering I'm pretty lean even now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I gained. I lose a lot in summer, but i gain a lot in winter because i can't ride my bike.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I gained some weight, which is a good thing cause I was tiny. High matablolism. I probably weigh like 115-120 now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I was 6' and 134 Lbs when I graduated High School.
I joined the Navy and went up to about 163. (Navy meals are quite large and consist mainly pasta, rice or potatoes.
By the time I turned 30 I was up to about 184.
At about 40 It became a battle to maintain that. The weight wanted to just creep up. 
I was up to 206 (Paxil) at my heaviest but have worked it back down. I currently hold at about 195 which is not bad for a 6' 49 yo. I have to eat smaller quantities and watch the type of things I eat.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I gained weight. I reached the height I am now (5' 10") in high school, and was a size 8-10. Now, I'm the same height but a size 12. Oh well, more to love


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I gained weight then lost weight, and now I gained more weight. I need to lose about 10 pounds at the moment.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

gained but I am still underweight.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Both, I gained 25 kg from 2001 -2004 then got it off from 2004-2006, so I am the same now. 77.kg


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've voted maintain because overall my weight has been relative to my growth in height. I had a brief spell of weight gain but that was quickly corrected & then when I caught a flu earlier this year I actually was under my average weight. Despite these regular types of fluctuations I end up at the same place overall hence my choice


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I've gained about 10-15 pounds.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I lost a bunch then I gained it all back plus more.
> 
> I have no idea how you all maintain. This concept is foreign to me. I have an entire wardrobe in about 6 different sizes.


my wardrobe is like that too. i have sizes from 6-12. the size 12s are my sister's which never fitted me, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

At my lightest, I gained 10 pounds. Heaviest (thanks to Paxil) 40.
Right now, I am about 25. It's mostly muscle as I run 24 miles a week - I did not run at all back then.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I maintained my weight for many years after highschool, my partying finally caught up with me though and I gained weight. I'm in the process of losing it all though.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I've managed to maintain. 109 lbs 5'2," I still have clothes that I wear from high school and a pair of overalls from elementary. Ha ha...

I find however, that it's a tad bit harder to maintain my weight now, I have to do a great deal of working out just to stay at this weight, if I don't it all goes directly to my hips...ha, ha.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I gained about 8 lbs. after graduating high school, then lost all of it (and more) 2 years later.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gained and then lost. Now am lower than my high school end weight. I'll choose lost even though I've spent more time weighing more


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I gained weight I guess... I kept growing :b


----------



## 00Athena00 (Oct 29, 2009)

I lost weight and was thin for the first time in my life. Then I went back to college and gained it all back. It was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I've probably put on a few pounds (maybe 5 lbs) since high school. I've weighed between 155-162 lbs since I was about 16. I actually have no idea exactly how much I weigh, as I haven't been on a scale in about 4 years, but I'm not overweight, so I'd say I weigh about the same now as I did the last time I was weighed.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ive gained :no


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Gained, went from healthy ~75 kg to not so healthy ~95 kg in one year, maintained that weight for the last 4 years.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am kind of surprised to see these statistics


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My weight has not really changed since I was 15ish.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Lost about twenty pounds, then regained it as muscle over about five years.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

maintained for about a year, then lost quite a bit of weight. since then (ive been out of HS for nearly 10 years) ive put some back on but still think i weigh less than i did in HS.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I gained at most 12 pounds, I think.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I have no idea how much I weigh. I don't weigh myself on a scale because in my teens I became obsessed with weighing myself and would do it multiple times a day. So I just measure myself in inches with a tape measure. 
I managed to maintain my weight(judging by how my clothes fit) for two years after high school. From 2007 to 2010 I went up 3 jean sizes. In the past 6 months, I've dropped 2 sizes so 1 or ideally 2 more sizes to go to reach my goal.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I gained a lot. I used to be super skinny and now, I'm well.. not overweight by any means, but chunkier! I couldn't give you the figures because I never cared enough to weigh myself regularly. I'm starting to be more aware of what I eat. I love food too much though. Sometimes I think I could easily become obese if I just gave in to all my desires...


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I've gained about 15 pounds since high school, but I was extremely skinny and I'm in far better shape now.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I was around 140-150 in high school but now I'm around 170-175.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I would say maintain. My weight fluctuates +/- 10-15 pounds over the course of a year from November to November. January I'm at my smallest, I get to my largest somewhere around July-August, and when the cold weather hits I lose more rapidly so I'm at my smallest in January but start to lose it around November. So while I may be 170 or 185, I've been within that range since I was 17. I'm nearly 29, so that's 12 years ago.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I gained 15 pounds slowly over time, and was finally a healthy weight for my height.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

All of the above. With the stress of my first year of college after graduating HS early and a required class load of 19 credit hours a semester plus insomnia and eating small vending machine meals all day I lost 5 of my 105lbs to be considered underweight. Normally that many credits requires someone to sign off on your ability to handle it but not in this program.

Then I told everyone to go to hell and quit college. I gained 30lbs now that I was sleeping and not stressed. Maintained that for 5 years until I got ill 2 years ago and gained 50lbs in the past year and a half to nearly double my weight from the end of hs.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I lost a lot just by eating less and drinking water and diet soda only.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I gained about 10-15lbs but I am still underweight to lean (BMI 20).


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Maintained.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Gained about 20 pounds which is fine i was thin as a rail in high school.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gain, but not bad weight. I filled out a lot after high school, especially the last couple years with the help of lifting weights. I'd say I gained over 30 pounds since I graduated high school 6 years ago.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've gained but purposely because of building muscle. If I was not focused on building muscle I'd most likely weigh the same because it wasn't until a year ago I started working out and I was the same as I weigh in late high school at that time.

174 is my default weight if I don't try to build muscle and eat more. Nothing would get me past that weight for years. Right now I weigh about 180.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gained. I'm 5'8'' and weighed about 170 when I was 18. Now I weigh 230. So I've gained a good 60 pounds since high school.

I had severe depression at around 20-22 and just kept on eating and eating. I ate at fast food restaurants a lot too. I also was skipping classes and flunked out a semester of college at the time. I haven't been able to lose the weight since.

I feel so hideous It's one of the reasons I'm not looking for a girlfriend or friends.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I lost weight but that was due to my depression.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I lost weight but that was due to my depression.


Me too.

I Weighed at 190 in high school now im at 148


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I was very underweight in high school. Almost 5'10" and around 115lbs. High metabolism, parents divorced, and hated meat = very thin. There was no where to go but up.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Lost...63 pounds.


Feelsgoodman


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*OMG I have you all beat ,LOL I was 165 pounds in highschool, dropped out ,got married at 18 to a great guy I must say.... and now I am up to ok ready for it.................................................342!!!!!!! NOW THATS WEIGHT GAIN! Had one child in between but I would always eat a second supper at night with hubby,cause he worked so late and he didnt want to eat alone so I was ohhh ok and shoveled it in!! SO BEAT THAT LOL!!! BUT........ have since learned my thyroid was out of whack and on meds for it now and have lost .......................*
*10 pounds in one month!!! WOOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I gained. Back in high school I was around 120-125lbs, now I'm like 135.


----------

